# "no mow" leaflet



## Haraga (Sep 12, 2011)

I think you should just meet the people face to face with your action plan. That way they can describe to the rest who you are.


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

Heads up: I found out the hard way -- community well bill distribution -- that it is illegal to put anything in anyone's mailbox without a postage stamp.


----------



## Dominic (Jul 12, 2013)

Some cities have by-laws stating that the lawn mustn't be over a certain height, for example 20cm. It'd be a good idea to check local by-laws, if you haven't yet.


----------

